# Wood Thief



## Prof (Oct 5, 2012)

I went to some wooded land that I own to pick up a load of wood that I cut, split, and had laying in a pile from a few days before. I found some SOB with his quad and trailer loaded with my wood! Needless to say, I was not happy. Mr. SOB tried to say that he wasn't stealing my wood--still confused by this. I don't have the property posted (but will after this weekend), so if he was just scrounging the dead fall, it would be poor form, but not as big of a deal as talking my already processed wood. Just thought I'd vent.


----------



## etiger2007 (Oct 5, 2012)

Im with ya I wouuld be Pi$$ed off to find people on my land taking wood that was cut and split.  You made him dump it?


----------



## burnt2perfection (Oct 5, 2012)

That's how I get all my wood.  It is very irritating though when it's not cut and split to my desired size.


----------



## etiger2007 (Oct 5, 2012)

burnt2perfection said:


> That's how I get all my wood. It is very irritating though when it's not cut and split to my desired size.


 
lol


----------



## Prof (Oct 5, 2012)

etiger2007 said:


> Im with ya I wouuld be Pi$$ed off to find people on my land taking wood that was cut and split. You made him dump it?


 Yeah, I made him dump it, I pointed out what an a$$ he is and called the cops just to let him know I was serious. Didn't press charges, but just wanted to shake him up and communicate that stealing wood is a crime!


----------



## mellow (Oct 5, 2012)

He knew what he was doing,  he probably saw it while out scouting for a place for his deer stand and came back to get some "free" wood.   Might want to put up a trail camera to make sure he isn't hunting on your property as well.


----------



## Jack Straw (Oct 5, 2012)

I be scared shtless to steal wood like that around here!


----------



## jebatty (Oct 5, 2012)

Same thing when the power co did line clearing along our property line on the highway. I cut logs to 8' length and stacked them to pick up later. Two times I spotted people cutting up the logs for firewood, and both times I stopped by, asked why they were taking the property owner's wood, and then told them it was my land and they would need to unload the wood and leave the property. Never got very confrontational.


----------



## etiger2007 (Oct 5, 2012)

Prof said:


> Yeah, I made him dump it, I pointed out what an a$$ he is and called the cops just to let him know I was serious. Didn't press charges, but just wanted to shake him up and communicate that stealing wood is a crime!


 
Right on brother!


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 5, 2012)

You don't accidentally load split cut wood on someone else's property. Good call on your part, hope it's the end of this story.


----------



## mfglickman (Oct 5, 2012)

jebatty said:


> Same thing when the power co did line clearing along our property line on the highway. I cut logs to 8' length and stacked them to pick up later. Two times I spotted people cutting up the logs for firewood, and both times I stopped by, asked why they were taking the property owner's wood, and then told them it was my land and they would need to unload the wood and leave the property. Never got very confrontational.


 
If it's on the highway, cut by the power company, and assuming your house is not obviously visible from the highway, I can kind of understand this as a mistake. After the big storms here last fall, there has been wood along the sides of I-84 all year, cut up. Every once in a while I see a crazy dude pulled off into the median piling wood into his truck...


----------



## jdinspector (Oct 5, 2012)

Just curious. How old was the guy?


----------



## Prof (Oct 5, 2012)

jdinspector said:


> Just curious. How old was the guy?


 about 35


----------



## new_wood (Oct 5, 2012)

Glad you caught him in the act.......some people are just inconsiderate!


----------



## Beer Belly (Oct 5, 2012)

mfglickman said:


> After the big storms here last fall, there has been wood along the sides of I-84 all year, cut up. Every once in a while I see a crazy dude pulled off into the median piling wood into his truck...


You callin' me crazy .....could of been me


----------



## smokinj (Oct 5, 2012)

Prof said:


> Yeah, I made him dump it, I pointed out what an a$$ he is and called the cops just to let him know I was serious. Didn't press charges, but just wanted to shake him up and communicate that stealing wood is a crime!


 
I would not need the cops to scare the crap out of him......In fact he just may be the one doing the calling! (I dont have a cell)


----------



## RORY12553 (Oct 5, 2012)

smokinj said:


> I would not need the cops to scare the crap out of him......In fact he just may be the one doing the calling! (I dont have a cell)


 
I could only imagine how the above scenario would go! LOL... you would say that is my wood and i'm going to call the police...but wait i don't have a cell phone would you mind calling for me! HAHAHAH


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 5, 2012)

"Hey you on the quad, you might wanna call the cops and tell them a trespasser was just shot"


----------



## smokinj (Oct 5, 2012)

RORY12553 said:


> I could only imagine how the above scenario would go! LOL... you would say that is my wood and i'm going to call the police...but wait i don't have a cell phone would you mind calling for me! HAHAHAH


 

I would just stand there holding my ar with a stink eye!


----------



## RORY12553 (Oct 5, 2012)

smokinj said:


> I would just stand there holding my ar with a stink eye!


 
I am glad my property is out of the way and if someone comes up there my dog will take care of them right away! They won't be able to get over the fence fast enough!


----------



## smokinj (Oct 5, 2012)

RORY12553 said:


> I am glad my property is out of the way and if someone comes up there my dog will take care of them right away! They won't be able to get over the fence fast enough!


 
I got one of them too! She calls in the fire support....lol shes a silly dog but I dont call her chopper for nothing!


----------



## mellow (Oct 5, 2012)

Anytime during hunting season I usually have my sidearm with me if I am working in the woods.   Not that I would brandish it if this happened to me but you never know what idiot you will run into in the woods.


----------



## Prof (Oct 5, 2012)

mellow said:


> Anytime during hunting season I usually have my sidearm with me if I am working in the woods. Not that I would brandish it if this happened to me but you never know what idiot you will run into in the woods.


 I was armed, but not obviously so. Fortunately, "negotiations" did not go in that direction. I also carry a gun to take care of the rabid critter or wild dog. When I was a kid I was chased by a pack of wild dogs--not an experience I want to repeat.


----------



## NSDave (Oct 5, 2012)

Yea I think seeing a pile of freshly cut and split wood in the woods, I'd be bright enough to figure that A; I'm on someones property, and B; they are probably coming back for it.  Dude knew what the deal was for sure.   And I'd guess that he knew it wasn't his property too.


----------



## bogydave (Oct 5, 2012)

Prof said:


> if he was just scrounging the dead fall, it would be poor form, but not as big of a deal as talking my already processed wood. Just thought I'd vent.


 
+1  Stealing your hard work.
Good you vent here than let it get you to PO'd .
Hopefully it solved & no  other problems with him.

Put a string across the trail he uses on your property, about knee high, hook a small split to each end. Next time he drives thru, the ATV will hit the string & the split will fly up & smack him upside the head & knock some sense into him
PS: Remember where you put the string  LOL


----------



## firebroad (Oct 5, 2012)

Glad you caught him red handed rather than find your hard work gone missing later. Prof.  I don't know what it is about firewood that people think it is alright to take off of someone elses property.  Guess they must think it is "trash", like picking a rock off the ground.


----------



## peakbagger (Oct 5, 2012)

Please dont booby trap your wood or your property. If some moron decides to steal wood and he gets hurt due to a booby trap its your liability in most states even if he was there with criminal intent. (I am not sure about alaska). In the northeast, there are recreational liability laws that prevent folks from suing the property owner if they are injured on no account of the landowner but if the landowner deliberately leaves a trap in place then they are potentially liable. I realize it goes against the shoot first ask questions/Clint Eastwood approach but in most states it can cost you money in court and possibly a big chunk of cash if they win. The best legal thing to do is write down the ATV registration numbers and report them and get them on video and post on you tube, then find some local place to put links to the video. A few blown up pictures of the thief hanging up on local bulletin boards might also be effective.

Do note that in state with recreational liability laws, posting land negates the waiver so check with a lawyer unless you want to shell out a bundle on liability insurance.

 On the other hand the click click  of a pump action and a shot fired well away from the thief would feel awful good but an individual in NH got thrown in jail for doing something similiar to a someone trepassing on his property.


----------



## Thistle (Oct 5, 2012)

It dont matter whether I    you catch the thief loading up YOUR wood or see/smell it still smoldering in their firepit the next morning  the end result will be the same......


----------



## blades (Oct 5, 2012)

One the various problems nowdays , can't protect your own with out getting in deeper s.... because you did. Doesn't make any sense to me


----------



## BIGDADDY (Oct 5, 2012)

Prof said:


> Yeah, I made him dump it, I pointed out what an a$$ he is and called the cops just to let him know I was serious. Didn't press charges, but just wanted to shake him up and communicate that stealing wood is a crime!



Wow you were kind to that guy. When you made him dump it did he load it on your vehicle?


----------



## Pallet Pete (Oct 5, 2012)

The last time somebody tried that on my property I chased them off with a baseball bat ! Looking back with all that firewood I have no idea why I grabbed a bat.  Glad you caught the scum bag who tried to steal your families heat ! 

Pete


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 5, 2012)

Fortunately for both me and someone else, I've never had a problem with folks stealing wood. But then, we live on a dead end road and that helps a lot. I was told by a couple neighbors too that word had spread through the neighborhood that it is not wise to go trespassing on my land. Same goes for dogs that are running loose. That really gets my goat and whoever owns such dog or dogs will know it is not to be taken lightly.


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Oct 5, 2012)

Good that you caught him and got your point across...makes me so damn mad when people do things like that.  It makes me even madder that our fine judicial system is out to protect him as well.  Its what we get when the government is all lawyers....


----------



## mfglickman (Oct 5, 2012)

I sometimes worry a bit because our good stacks face the road. When I meet someone and they ask where I live, I start with "the antique cape across from XYZ Street" and at least half the time they say "the one with all the wood?" eek.


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Oct 5, 2012)

exactly, the fella knew what he was doing. Question now is how much else has he taken from your property? If he was in there taking already cut and split wood he knew enough to go in there to find it in the first place, as if he had been in there before. Seems suspect to me. I like the way you handled it but would still be fairly concerned for repeat unwanted visits when your not around. I hope you got a good look at him and maybe his info for future reference.


----------



## BIGDADDY (Oct 5, 2012)

I might start branding my wood!!


----------



## tcassavaugh (Oct 6, 2012)

mellow said:


> he probably saw it while out scouting for a place for his deer stand and came back to get some "free" wood. Might want to put up a trail camera to make sure he isn't hunting on your property as well.


 
+1 on the trail cam idea.

cass


----------



## ScotO (Oct 6, 2012)

blades said:


> One the various problems nowdays , can't protect your own with out getting in deeper s.... because you did. Doesn't make any sense to me


 


Shadow&Flame said:


> Good that you caught him and got your point across...makes me so damn mad when people do things like that. It makes me even madder that our fine judicial system is out to protect him as well. Its what we get when the government is all lawyers....


 One of the problems of progressive liberalism.......used to be the criminal was treated as he deserved, nowadays he's "had issues in life that has led him to commit this theivery that were uncontrollable by him" so it's not his fault......makes me sick....



BIGDADDY said:


> Wow you were kind to that guy. When you made him dump it did he load it on your vehicle?


I can guarantee you, he'd be stacking it in the bed of MY truck, and maybe even filling the truck up with more off of the pile.  Game camera would be installed at that site from there on after....


----------



## MasterMech (Oct 6, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> One of the problems of progressive liberalism.......used to be the criminal was treated as he deserved, nowadays he's "had issues in life that has led him to commit this theivery that were uncontrollable by him" so it's not his fault......makes me sick....
> 
> I can guarantee you, he'd be stacking it in the bed of MY truck, and maybe even filling the truck up with more off of the pile. Game camera would be installed at that site from there on after....


 
Scotty, I'm betting that a posted sign that included a pic of you holding that 051AV and your best menacing stare ought to keep the rif-raff out. 

Make sure there's a couple small objects in the photo for size reference.


----------



## ScotO (Oct 6, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Scotty, I'm betting that a posted sign that included a pic of you holding that 051AV and your best menacing stare ought to keep the rif-raff out.
> 
> Makesure there's a couple small objects in the photo for size reference.


 I'll put the 42" bar on it with the big chisel skip chain.........stand beside a Volkswagen for reference!


----------



## smokinj (Oct 6, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I'll put the 42" bar on it with the big chisel skip chain.........stand beside a Volkswagen for reference!


 
Make it a smart car!


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 6, 2012)

What a shame.  

The work you had involved!! The nerve he had to steal it! If he burns wood, then he knows damn well the price you paid in equipment, time, fuel, etc... Some people are worthless. Absolutely worthless.

The Game Cam would have been up that evening. Along with other notable things laid on the traild incoming (ATV trails, I would presume?) things like sand lightly laid across, light branches laid across, and light strings (no splits attached ). Just to see if someone is coming in at another point of entry!! 

Chit like this pisses me off!     100 yrs ago, this would have been handled much differently. Good for you for keeping your cool. And also for carrying.


----------



## ScotO (Oct 6, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> What a shame.
> 
> The work you had involved!! The nerve he had to steal it! If he burns wood, then he knows damn well the price you paid in equipment, time, fuel, etc... Some people are worthless. Absolutely worthless.
> 
> ...


 well said, Mad Dog!


----------



## ScotO (Oct 6, 2012)

maybe a couple of upside down shingles with roofing nails in them place under some leaves on the entry and exit paths, or some strategically placed caltrops (they used them to hobble horses back in the F& I and Revolutionary War days)







Or, if you cut and burn a lot of locust (like I do), the next honey locust tree you cut down, save some of these bad boys and use them on the trail!!






But, all the above items present liability.  Hey, when the bassturd tries to take you to court, tell them you processed a lot of honey locust there.....you'll be free from blame.

Just make sure you have honey locust in the stack!  Oh and don't forget to remove all the above items from the trails before you run your own equipment there!!


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Oct 6, 2012)

Don't know what your laws are there on trespassing, but here in BC you need to clearly mark your property with "Private Property" signs and "NO Trespassing" signs, otherwise people could justifiably assume it could be crown land where unmarked wood just lying around is up for grabs. I have over cut wood on crown land before and had to leave it in the bush because my truck was full. I have no expectation that it would be there if I go back. In fact on several occasions I didn't bother to go back, I just left it for someone else. My fault for over cutting.
The majority of lands we have here are crown lands and private properties only make up a tiny percentage of the lands, so it's not that much of a stretch to assume unmarked property may very well be crown land, especially considering in many cases private land owners have property with access points through their property they must leave open for the public so they can access to crown lands beyond. Gates and plenty of signs are how those sorts of situations are managed.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 6, 2012)

I hate thiefs . . . regardless of what they're thieving.

Glad you caught the guy red-handed and didn't discover this after the fact . . .


----------



## Prof (Oct 6, 2012)

Quick update:

posted signes are up
game cameras in place
12 loads of wood removed from the land today


----------



## WellSeasoned (Oct 6, 2012)

Prof said:


> Quick update:
> 
> posted signes are up
> game cameras in place
> 12 loads of wood removed from the land today



Hopefully by you, "the owner"


----------



## clr8ter (Oct 6, 2012)

I was given the rights to some wood on someone else's property. I cleared an area, and the last tree was a huge maple, we dropped it, and cut up the trunk, and then stacked the rounds. Then the landowner came in with the excavator, and we lost access. No big deal, it was off the ground and could wait. One day I went to check on it, and it was gone. I know damn well who took it, it was the guy that lives next door, he burns, has an ATV, and is a hillbilly poophead. I say it was him because of the lack of access, and the one possible route in is so muddy, you could not pass without it showing. Way to far to the road to haul by hand.  In the end, I decided not to push it, just not worth it. I'll be on the lookout next time, though. Trail Cam will be out there......


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 7, 2012)

mfglickman said:


> I sometimes worry a bit because our good stacks face the road. When I meet someone and they ask where I live, I start with "the antique cape across from XYZ Street" and at least half the time they say "the one with all the wood?" eek.


 
Be proud Mary. Be proud.


----------



## ScotO (Oct 7, 2012)

Here's the pic of the big saw. No Smart car around, so I put myself in the picture to reference the saw to something little.....

Hang this on the woodstack, and tell that sumbich if he comes back and tries to take more wood, he's leaving without his legs.......


----------



## MasterMech (Oct 7, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Here's the pic of the big saw. No Smart car around, so I put myself in the picture to reference the saw to something little.....
> 
> Hang this on the woodstack, and tell that sumbich if he comes back and tries to take more wood, he's leaving without his legs.......
> 
> View attachment 76375


 
There, I fixed it.


----------



## ScotO (Oct 7, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> There, I fixed it.
> 
> View attachment 76381


 I'm thinking the last line should be "tresspassers will be dismembered".....


----------



## PapaDave (Oct 8, 2012)

Survivors, well....there won't be any.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Oct 8, 2012)

WHen the local stop n go is selling a few wimpy splits for 4-5$ each you bet your wood is valuable. When the economy tanks altogether you will have to keep your
wood in the living room for it to be safe.


----------



## clr8ter (Oct 10, 2012)

What is better? Having your wood right on the road, where a lot of people drive by and someone will see somebody loading it up, or having it WAYYYY off the road 800' up the driveway, but right off the driveway? We have the 2nd one. Fortunately, our neighbors keep odd hours, so they might still see something.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 10, 2012)

clr8ter said:


> What is better? Having your wood right on the road, where a lot of people drive by and someone will see somebody loading it up, or having it WAYYYY off the road 800' up the driveway, but right off the driveway? We have the 2nd one. Fortunately, our neighbors keep odd hours, so they might still see something.


 
Having it way, way off the road.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 11, 2012)

I vote for way off the road and out of sight . . . out of sight, out of mind . . . plus it makes it more of a challenge for the lazy thief.


----------



## PapaDave (Oct 11, 2012)

"lazy thief"
Seems to me the definition of thief is lazy. Or, should be.


----------



## clemsonfor (Oct 11, 2012)

peakbagger said:


> The best legal thing to do is write down the ATV registration numbers and report them and get them on video and post on you tube, then find some local place to put links to the video. .


 
Registration #'s?? What are those?  Its a ATV. There is no identifiable things on a 4wheeler around here other than the serial # or some special mod which could make it a one of a kind.


----------



## clr8ter (Oct 11, 2012)

There is no ATV registration in SC? In NH, you better not get caught off your property W/O a reg. Nice big juicy fine. If you did get the reg #, the fish and Game Dept. will be on them like a tiger on a raw steak.

Want to hear one better? If you have an ATV you use with wheels during the summer, and you put tracks on it to use during the winter, you have to register it TWICE, as an ATV AND a snowmobile. New law for '12 in NH. I call Bullshit.


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 11, 2012)

Yeah. Gotta have it registered if you wanna ride on any State land (Forestry, State Park, Etc). 

The Serial # is all its based on. Just like the VIN # on your car. There are 1,000,000 Silver Focus' on the road. But I still have to register mine.

Also, not only does it have to be registered to ride on State land, certain places require you to purchase "Cert's" to ride on there property (Wayne National Forest in Ohio is one place). Hatfield/McCoy's may do this also (they may not, but with all that property, it only seems as if they would).


----------



## MasterMech (Oct 11, 2012)

clemsonfor said:


> Registration #'s?? What are those? Its a ATV. There is no identifiable things on a 4wheeler around here other than the serial # or some special mod which could make it a one of a kind.


 
I doubt anybody who took the time and paid the dues to register their ATV is out stealing off your woodpiles anyways.


----------



## Cross Cut Saw (Oct 12, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> There, I fixed it.
> 
> View attachment 76381


 
LOL!


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 12, 2012)

PapaDave said:


> "lazy thief"
> Seems to me the definition of thief is lazy. Or, should be.


 
Very true.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 12, 2012)

clr8ter said:


> There is no ATV registration in SC? In NH, you better not get caught off your property W/O a reg. Nice big juicy fine. If you did get the reg #, the fish and Game Dept. will be on them like a tiger on a raw steak.
> 
> Want to hear one better? If you have an ATV you use with wheels during the summer, and you put tracks on it to use during the winter, you have to register it TWICE, as an ATV AND a snowmobile. New law for '12 in NH. I call Bullshit.


 
Same law here in Maine . . . heck . . . probably NH caught wind of our law and figured they could do the same thing and get more registration money.

As pointed out though . . . if someone is stealing they're probably not the type to register their ATV either . . . even if it was required.


----------



## chuckie5fingers (Oct 13, 2012)

smokinj said:


> I would not need the cops to scare the crap out of him......In fact he just may be the one doing the calling! (I dont have a cell)


 yeah J, he'd see the big ass saws in the back of your truck and soil himself right there!!


----------



## Realstone (Oct 13, 2012)

clr8ter said:


> There is no ATV registration in SC? In NH, you better not get caught off your property W/O a reg. Nice big juicy fine. If you did get the reg #, the fish and Game Dept. will be on them like a tiger on a raw steak.
> 
> Want to hear one better? If you have an ATV you use with wheels during the summer, and you put tracks on it to use during the winter, you have to register it TWICE, as an ATV AND a snowmobile. New law for '12 in NH. I call Bullshit.


Put dolly wheels on your sled and run it in the summer.  Stick to the man bro.


----------



## chuckie5fingers (Oct 13, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Here's the pic of the big saw. No Smart car around, so I put myself in the picture to reference the saw to something little.....
> 
> Hang this on the woodstack, and tell that sumbich if he comes back and tries to take more wood, he's leaving without his legs.......
> 
> View attachment 76375


 you could noodle yerself with that bad boy Scotty! Wait..... that just sounded wrong LOL
nice saw  BTW
chuck


----------



## ScotO (Oct 13, 2012)

chuckie5fingers said:


> you could noodle yerself with that bad boy Scotty! Wait..... that just sounded wrong LOL
> nice saw BTW
> chuck


 Not sure about noodlin' myself with it Chuck, but I will say that big saw gives me wood!!


----------



## firecracker_77 (Oct 14, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Not sure about noodlin' myself with it Chuck, but I will say that big saw gives me wood!!


 
That saw is enormous.  You aren't a shrimp and that thing is as big as you.  Are you taking down Sequoias with that thing?


----------



## Realstone (Oct 14, 2012)

firecracker_77 said:


> That saw is enormous. You aren't a shrimp and that thing is as big as you. Are you taking down Sequoias with that thing?


Scotty makes Chuck Norris timid


----------



## firecracker_77 (Oct 14, 2012)

Realstone said:


> Scotty makes Chuck Norris timid


 
Oh no...this thread could quickly turn into a string of Chuck Norris jokes.


----------



## Thistle (Oct 14, 2012)

18 month old pic - I've  since lost the saw (sold it),winter beard (shaved it off),plus a few pounds (that have stayed off thankfully)


----------



## Realstone (Oct 14, 2012)

firecracker_77 said:


> Oh no...this thread could quickly turn into a string of Chuck Norris jokes.


Let the games begin


----------



## Realstone (Oct 14, 2012)

Thistle said:


> 18 month old pic - I've since lost the saw (sold it),winter beard (shaved it off),plus a few pounds (that have stayed off thankfully)


That saw is a brute thistle.  So are you.  Are you sure a lot of that weight wasn't just hair?


----------



## firecracker_77 (Oct 14, 2012)

Thistle said:


> 18 month old pic - I've since lost the saw (sold it),winter beard (shaved it off),plus a few pounds (that have stayed off thankfully)


 
Another huge saw. Looks on the large size for those trees you are standing next to?


----------



## Thistle (Oct 14, 2012)

firecracker_77 said:


> Another huge saw. Looks on the large size for those trees you are standing next to?


 

That Red Oak snag was just over 25" when it was dropped 6 months later,used the 288XP w/ 28" bar.


----------

